# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour du lịch hè 2015 Hòn Dấu Resort 2 ngày 1 đêm giá rẻ lh 0966072501

## saleanhsaomoi

*Tour du lịch Hòn Dấu Resort*
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm - Khởi hành bằng ôtô)*

Tour du lịch Hòn Dấu Resort 2 ngày 1 đêm . Đến với Hon Dau Resort, quý khách hoàn toàn đắm chìm trong một không gian sống lý tưởng, hài hòa trong thiên nhiên rộng mở, với hồ nước, cây xanh và các không gian của biển và núi. Với những hàng thông rì rào, quanh năm xanh mướt mang lại cho chủ nhân của những ngôi biệt thự cảm giác như đang sống trong không gian cao nguyên Đà Lạt mộng mơ.

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Hòn Dấu Resort ( Ăn trưa, tối)*
07h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – ASM Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hải Phòng. Trên đường đi quý khách dừng nghỉ chân ăn sáng tại Hải Dương. 
09h00: Quý khách có mặt tại Hòn Dấu Resort, tự do tắm biển. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Ăn tối nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn hoặc tự do dạo chơi bờ biển.

*Ngày 02: Hòn Dấu Resort – Hà Nội ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tự do tắm biển. Xe đưa quý khách đi chợ mua sắm hải sản và quà lưu niệm về cho người thân và bạn bè.
11h00: Đoàn ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi, trả phòng khách sạn
12h00: Quý khách trả phòng xe đón quý khách khởi hành về, 17h00: Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay, kết thúc chương trình Tour du lịch đi Hòn Dấu Resort 2 ngày 1 đêm.

*Giá trọn gói cho một 01 khách: 1.850.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên mang tính tham khảo, có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** Giá bao gồm :*
1/Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô đi Hòn Dấu - Đồ Sơn chất lượng, điều hoà, máy lạnh đưa đón xuống Hòn Dấu.
2/Khách sạn: Khu biệt thự,  gần biển, Điều hoà, phòng đẹp có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh̀.
3/ Các bữa ăn chính 150.000đ/suất gồm 3 bữa ăn chính, ăn sáng tự chọn, 1 bữa ăn sáng.
4/Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình. (nếu có).
5/ Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm.
6/ Khách được mua bảo hiểm với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ

** Giá không bao gồm:*
- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT. Phí chơi các trò chơi và trong khu resort.

** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Đi**ện tho**ại: 04 3931 0461 Hotline:* *0966 072 501*
*Email: yen.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.newstarlighttravel.com* * – www.thuexedulichhanoi.com.vn* 
*www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 
http://dulichcatbaasm.com/tour-du-li...t-2-ngay-1-dem

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

